# Dont Pay Manny Icee



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey ICEE if you ever read this again, I've changed my stance. I forgot Manny was 5'6 he basically doesnt count as a regular person. Please dont pay!

- Daniel.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, Its been a little different.

ICEE was a cool dude, up until he tried to play Manny...

Also glad that N3P character is gone, he was far worse.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the support, guys!...







...It really means a lot to me and I echo your sentiments 100%!...







...We've had some great intelligent conversations in the last two weeks without all of the drama, name calling, and trolling!...Good riddance N3P and ICEE!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Honestly what more evidence do you need that this place has really matured up And improved since icee is not frequent anymore? We are conversing like old days. People aren't just bashing one another and, well, Danny is back from aqhu prison. 
I'm just saying I've thought this too. It's amazing how one person was able to negatively effect the entire community. 
It's like a doctor went in and took out pfurys cancer.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

scent troll said:


> Honestly what more evidence do you need that this place has really matured up And improved since icee is not frequent anymore? We are conversing like old days. People aren't just bashing one another and, well, Danny is back from aqhu prison.
> I'm just saying I've thought this too. It's amazing how one person was able to negatively effect the entire community.
> It's like a doctor went in and took out pfurys cancer.


I just busted out laughing and literally spit my coffee all over the keyboard at that last sentence!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

*bump*

#neverforget
#kill-the-welcher
#payupICEE


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pay your debts ICEE


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

#never forget

Pay up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well danny its official May. the month when you said if ICEE didn't pay you would lose all respect. 
so...its official


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE bruh


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

May 1st...My birthday and not one fuk was given by anyone...







...44 years old!...







...but yeah what's really pathetic is the fact that ICEE not only didn't pay up but straight up quit posting a month ago when Kentucky lost...dude is legit poor and piece of sh*t!...He'll probably post in another 6 months thinking that all of this has passed and he'll say..."AYO MIKE!!..DT!!!..SUP GUYS!!..I'M STILL CHILLIN WITH MY HOT ASIAN HO'AND GOT STACKS OF $20 AND HITTIN DA STRIP CLUBS BECAUSE I'M RICH!..YUK YUK YUK!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

first off, HAPPY BIRTHDAY damanster








wtf man why didn't you announce it??
no one checks the birthday lists anymore

second of all...we love you man. we truly all love you. you are #1 member here now. enjoy your reign


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

scent troll said:


> first off, HAPPY BIRTHDAY damanster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I didn't want to bring attention to myself...I was trying to be humble and modest!...







...I wasn't sure if anyone still checked the birthday lists or not...PS...I love you too...everyone on here except for ICEE (for obvious reasons)

PS...thanks for the kind words, Mike!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Pay up, ICEE!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Welfare hasn't cleared yet


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

like it really matters...he's a welcher and legit poor!...can't afford to pay $100!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Yup. Pretty much. Even if he was legit poor it would be forgivable if he admitted it instead of turning back on you. A guy he considered a friend. 
Oh well. Now you know whose truly your bros


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

I hate scumbags like that


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

scent troll said:


> Yup. Pretty much. Even if he was legit poor it would be forgivable if he admitted it instead of turning back on you. A guy he considered a friend.
> Oh well. Now you know whose truly your bros


this...and I've said 100 x's already...he was the one that was constantly bragging about how rich he was and how gangsta he was and I have all this money, blah, blah, blah...and to think if I had lost the original $500 I would seriously have paid up..that is what pisses me off the most...Die you fat, welching, bastard!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank f*cking god you didn't lose because everyone knows you would have paid up 
And icee would still be here running his mouth thinking he was somebody special. 
Thank god you didn't lose manny


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

scent troll said:


> Thank f*cking god you didn't lose because everyone knows you would have paid up
> And icee would still be here running his mouth thinking he was somebody special.
> Thank god you didn't lose manny


spot on, Mikey...







...remember how I told you in AQHU a few days ago that I get stressed out a lot and I let little sh*t bother me...well, this is exhibit A!...I should have known that he would never pay up if he lost and it's only $100, so it's not going to make or break me but its the goddamn principle of it!...and I paid him two years ago when I lost!...Yes, it fukkin pisses me off!..


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

i'm waiting, i want to do a couple before 11pm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Right on. 
The theme here. Pay your debts. 
Let that be a lesson between men of honor.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

pdestroyer69 said:


> i'm waiting, i want to do a couple before 11pm


1-800-STOPTRYINGTOFITIN


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

not trying to fit in, just want to f*ck with icee


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

PM me your number and I will text it to ya


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

not a chance


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hey Mike!
I still have that pic of ICEE and his gay lover!..one last time, was that really, legit him in the red shirt?...I'm thinking about posting it at Keepers and have everyone there laugh at him as well!..


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

it was really him. i have no idea the story behind it though


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah. He's really that dude. Icee texted me that pic lol
So gay


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

scent troll said:


> Yeah. He's really that dude. Icee texted me that pic lol
> So gay


 I just can't thank you enough!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

scent troll said:


> So gay


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

eww


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

fat troll!...(literally!..







)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

That face Hahahahahahaha
Does he trim his eyebrows?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

and the disgusting wart on his nose!...


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

still waiting on that PM with the number


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't give out people's personal numbers. That's a bitch move 
Even if I hate you I won't f*ck with your real life like that


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Proud of you man. Dude may be a flake and a fat fagg0t, but he is still our bruh.

Manny you mad?


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

prankdial.com


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

n3p were u at one point going by the name Shred Revolution?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny were you thewaythingsare? Or whatever that name was? I forgot your old names. 
Speakyourmind?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Speakyourmind
E-thug
Danny Tanner
check_ya_self

i liked you best when you were morph tho


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Me too. I can never be that cool again though.

I remember ethug. Holy sh*t did people hate you back then.


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

no, I've had many usernames but shred revolution was not one of them


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

oh f*ck off then

i always liked you because i thought u were shred, but you arent so

seriously f*ck off now, this is the last time i will be communicating with you on this board, you will be ignored from now on


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Let's not derail and hijack this thread..stay focused and on topic!

pay up ICEE!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE please dont pay up. It's just an internet bet with a googly eyed midget man.

That reminds me I owe 20 bucks to sponge_bob over at cichlid-city.com.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

You on cichlid-city bruh??


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

f****t, being active on a dead piranha forum when you have no interest in piranhas in sad but given the history is understandable. But being active on a chiclid forum at the same time, plain bs


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm at cichlid-city. DiscussHaven. And Oscar-freaks.net as well as here. 
I actually just became mod over at Oscar-freaks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Wide_Eyed_Wanderer said:


> ICEE please dont pay up. It's just an internet bet with a googly eyed midget man.
> 
> That reminds me I owe 20 bucks to sponge_bob over at cichlid-city.com.


DT, you mad bro!!!....







...because I buttraped you in AQHU!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dt isn't mad. He's lonely. He's so alone he's going to share numbers with me. And we can be friends in real life. Forever.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm seriously considering going to Toronto and hunting DT's ass down...I want to kick his ass in real life...He's an immature punk ass kid...he needs to be taught some respect.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

you are 5"6 bro


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

So my fiancé just texted me from the bedroom "we need to work on communication" because when I was telling a story she interrupted me and I walked out on her. Came back to get my phone and she asked what was I saying and I said you interrupted me. Forget about it. Sleep tight.

Lol

Relationships are pure comedy. I hope we have kids so we can be fully miserable. I'll be verbally abusive


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i think its just your relationship bro, its like you are married to some high school chick

most people in their 30s have mature healthy relationships


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Key word is most. What can I say. I fell for the blonde with big titties. Now it's all down hill. Our lease is up in October and I'm seriously contemplating our relationship being up too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

fiance tho no?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea. Dumbest sh*t ever right?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bry,
please delete this thread as it serves no useful purpose and has obviously run its course...thanks in advance...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I disagree. 
Leave it open as a reminder to what happens when you have real world interactions with pfury people.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

scent troll said:


> I disagree.
> Leave it open as a reminder to what happens when you have real world interactions with pfury people.


in theory you're right, but in reality no...I've had the honor and privilege of meeting several nice and cool posters in real life on here and at keepers through various hobby related transactions but unfortunately I tried giving the benefit of the doubt to a fat, welching, piece of white trash...







..but alas, I digress...lesson learned...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

It'll help people remember never to trust a fat homeless pedobear from toledo. I say keep it open.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol he pay yet?


----------

